# Halloween Trees



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Im doing my 1st one this year. In fact its all ready set up. I will have to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

That's a wonderful arrangement, *kloey74*. Everything there goes so well together. We usually enjoy our Halloween tree all year, but last winter we redecorated it for Yule. So that's on our to-do list this season.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going to bump this to the top in hopes someone else will post pictures of their Halloween Trees.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Cute! I haven't set mine up yet. Won't be til Oct 1st, but I'll try to post a pic when I do.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

What a fun idea. I have often thought about doing something like this. But I sadly think this Halloween will be smaller since we have moved back in with family. Hopefully will have our own house soon but mostlikely not before Halloween


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

I am soo excited to finally have a Halloween Tree! I plan on making more ornaments for it next year. Haunted Mansion fans should find a couple HM related things here.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love your tree topper!!!


----------



## Dreamgoddess313 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'll be putting up my first Halloween tree this year and will probably wait until Oct. 1st. I don't have any Halloween ornaments, so I have no clue how I'll decorate it. May just have lights and some kind of tree topper if I can't figure out some kind of ornaments to go on it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My first from last year, mostly Hallmark's Halloween ornaments, Daryl Dixon up near the top & a few Big Head ornaments. It was originally a pink aluminum tree with white lights that I removed the lights from & then my husband spray painted it black. Since the black didn't cover everything it had a purple undertone to it & it looks great. It's got purple battery lights on it & a Halloween kitchen towel for the skirt.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

I wish I had a better close up of my last year's tree but here it is:








The tree topper is a owl from Dollarama (Canada).


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm planning a tree (mainly so I have something to reuse for my post apocalyptic Christmas) but I'm having a hard time finding the RIGHT tree. Maybe someone here can help me?

- NO GLITTER!!!
- Needs to look wirey/dead
- Black would be nice
- Lights/no lights (I'm not really leaning one way or the other...so long as the lights aren't specific to just one holiday...so white lights would be ok...maybe purple as well?)
- Desktop size? So not huge but not tiny...um...12 inches or so?
- Able to hold heavy ornaments
- Not going to break the bank...I'm a cheapskate so cheaper the better!

Thanks :3

Oh and @RCIAG where did you get the Daryl Dixon?


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Fyi- at home just put out an amazing tree that is black and wobbles around. It honestly looks haunted. It is kind of a sparkly black, but not glitter. I plan to get one to use for both Halloween and Harry potter christmas.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you got an online link to a photo of it as I'm curious.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AstorReinhardt said:


> IOh and @RCIAG where did you get the Daryl Dixon?


He was a Hallmark ornament last year.

And hey, I just noticed something! If you click on Daryl Dixon in my post it's a link to an ebay auction. I didn't put that there so I guess the new forum stuff does that!

EDITED TO ADD:
And now the link isn't there. Huh. Maybe it will be for you, I dunno.

This year the Hallmark WD ornament is Rick Grimes, although I don't think he looks much like Rick. Daryl does indeed look like Daryl though.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I recently got a little dead tree for my desk to decorate for Halloween! I haven't made any decor for it yet, but it has lights!









Also the purple lights aren't on it anymore. I had to take them back they were defective, I'll take another picture once it's decorated!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

These are all so pretty!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So excited about this thread! Hopefully my pics don't come up sideways. I know these aren't the greatest pics.....this is last years tree. I'm working on this years now.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

So here is my tree. I will post another pic with the lights on when i get a chance. 
All the trees look great !















Stupid sideways pic.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

MacabreWeb said:


> I recently got a little dead tree for my desk to decorate for Halloween! I haven't made any decor for it yet, but it has lights!
> 
> View attachment 311442
> 
> ...


Where did you get this? It's almost exactly what I was looking for...

Would it hold heavy ornaments, and how much was it?


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Here are the trees I did last year.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Where did you get this? It's almost exactly what I was looking for...
> 
> Would it hold heavy ornaments, and how much was it?


I collect black wire Halloween trees. Over the years I've collected them from Yankee Candle, Joann Fabrics, and Michaels, oh, and Kohls too. Essentially any big box stores that carry a lot of Halloween decor. 

As for holding heavy ornaments, bring a representative sample of your ornaments with you to each store to hang the tree. If it can't handle the weight, you might have better luck with a traditional 2' fir tree that is black. Those can be found online. 

This year, I've seen a variety of black wire trees at Joann Fabrics - (they had quite a variety including a spiral black tree) - and Michaels. I suggest asking the sales associates to show you all of the black Halloween trees they have because they're not grouped together in our stores here. I don't have a Hobby Lobby so don't know about them. Also haven't looked at Home Depot or Lowes yet.

At times, I have bought black trees on Ebay, but it's expensive... 

Looking forward to seeing your display!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Dinobuzz said:


> I wish I had a better close up of my last year's tree but here it is:
> View attachment 311098
> 
> 
> The tree topper is a owl from Dollarama (Canada).


What did you use to light up all the bottles and jars at the base of your tree? What type of bulbs? Incandescent or LED? What size and color were the bulbs? I really like the the entire display!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I did one for Christmas a few yrs back it was a real tree


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am making my first Halloween tree this year, so I don't have any pics of it all done up, yet. I picked up a black small table top tree from At Home, a set of mini LED purple and orange lights from Michael's (I rather wish I had grabbed all orange lights but, hopefully, the two color lights will look okay with my ornament colors) and a box of Vintage look Shiney Brite Halloween ornaments from HomeGoods, so far. I need to find or sew myself a mini tree skirt, but, for now, until I get one, I think I'll use some Halloween colored scarves to wrap around the base. I haven't decided what I want as a topper, yet, and I need some more ornaments, for sure. It's only a 2 foot tree, so it won't be able to hole many, lol. I'd like a few fancy ones to add, though. 

Here are the pics of what I have for it, so far:
















When I get it all up and lit, I'll take pics!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty you're tree is going to look fantastic! Halloween71 that real tree is perfection  I can't believe I never thought to use a real one!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I really liked the look of my little pink-painted-black-&-now-looks-purple tree so I just went searching the interwebs & found that Walmart has pink, purple, black, blue, etc. trees in almost every color you could think of!

Here's a black one:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Pre-Li...een-Christmas-Tree-Orange-LED-Lights/38773950

Here's a purple one:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Pre-Li...een-Christmas-Tree-Orange-LED-Lights/38773950

I like that purple one but I'd take off the lights & replace them with some battery operated LEDs instead. But then the black one already has LEDs...oh which one to choose!

Well here's one on Amazon without the lights!
https://smile.amazon.com/Kurt-Adler...3477655&sr=1-16&keywords=black+christmas+tree

I really want a couple more small ones & as much as I love the full size trees everyone has, I don't have the room nor the inclination to put one up. I could have one entire tree devoted to JUST the NBC Hallmark ornaments. I'd have to dig them outta the Christmas ornament boxes & I just don't wanna do that. 

I also feel like a full sized one wouldn't make my Christmas tree feel as special. So for me & now, I'm sticking to the small ones. Plus that way I can have one in almost every room. 

As for those wanting cheap ornaments, hit the dollar stores, Michaels & think outta the box. They have battery operated LEDs at the dollar stores now, some even have shapes over the lights like a JOL, bats, etc. They also have some cool garland too. My bats on that tree were in the "pick" section in Michaels, you know the stuff that's supposed to be in a bouquet or wreath. Michaels also sells black ornament hangers now! Clear ornaments can be painted to look like JOLs, old plastic bottles can be cut into circles & can lids can be painted the same way too (just make sure the edges aren't sharp), pretty fall leaves can be stuck into the tree, you don't have to spend a lot of money or any money at all to decorate.

If you want an even cheaper twig tree, there's always real twigs, some spray paint, an old pot with some rocks in it & !!VOILA!! instant, nearly free, twig tree!! Just make sure it's not termite ridden & that it's sturdy enough to hold your ornaments.

If you wanna spend some $, Hallmark has a line of Halloween ornaments, HomeGoods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls also carry ornaments & even some garden centers get into the Halloween ornament business too now.

You can also check all the thrift stores, Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc. in your area to check for small Christmas trees & paint them black or orange or whatever color you'd like. You could also use old Christmas garland to make your own tree. I don't know if anyone here has ever painted a larger tree so I'm not sure how that would look but I'd give it a try.

I got lucky & pulled my pink tree outta my aunt's garbage so sometimes it doesn't hurt to check in at yard sales & curbside stuff too. 

I wanna say the pink tree was originally a Barbie Christmas tree she got for her granddaughter, so come that holiday check the after Christmas sales for the trees too. Everyone wants a green tree but there's not as big an audience for a red Avengers or pink Hello Kitty tree so they can be found pretty cheaply too.

So just remember you don't have to have deep pockets to get a Halloween tree.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am making my first Halloween tree this year, so I don't have any pics of it all done up, yet. I picked up a black small table top tree from At Home, a set of mini LED purple and orange lights from Michael's (I rather wish I had grabbed all orange lights but, hopefully, the two color lights will look okay with my ornament colors) and a box of Vintage look Shiney Brite Halloween ornaments from HomeGoods, so far. I need to find or sew myself a mini tree skirt, but, for now, until I get one, I think I'll use some Halloween colored scarves to wrap around the base. I haven't decided what I want as a topper, yet, and I need some more ornaments, for sure. It's only a 2 foot tree, so it won't be able to hole many, lol. I'd like a few fancy ones to add, though.
> 
> Here are the pics of what I have for it, so far:
> 
> ...


Arg I want those ornaments! My HGs didn't have them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Arg I want those ornaments! My HGs didn't have them


The closest store to me only got three boxes in and they were gone immediately. I was super lucky to get one!! You could check Ebay, they may have some for sale!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

These are all super creative and one of a kind. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> The closest store to me only got three boxes in and they were gone immediately. I was super lucky to get one!! You could check Ebay, they may have some for sale!


They do...at 3x the price...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I'm planning a tree (mainly so I have something to reuse for my post apocalyptic Christmas) but I'm having a hard time finding the RIGHT tree. Maybe someone here can help me?
> 
> - NO GLITTER!!!
> - Needs to look wirey/dead
> ...


This tree does use black glitter, but it's on sale and available online...

http://www.michaels.com/scary-tree-with-bats-by-celebrate-it/10478907.html#q=black+tree&start=1


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's the tree for this year


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't decided what to put under it yet


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the Halloween characters on your tree booswife02: the witches, skeleton, cat, and werewolf. Did a local artist make those? They're fun!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> This tree does use black glitter, but it's on sale and available online...
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/scary-tree-with-bats-by-celebrate-it/10478907.html#q=black+tree&start=1


Oh it looks perfect...think if I spray painted it black would the glitter not fall off? I hate glitter with a passion and don't want it going all over the place...


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Where did you get this? It's almost exactly what I was looking for...
> 
> Would it hold heavy ornaments, and how much was it?


It was $19.99 at Tuesday Mornings. It's about 2 and a half feet. It has some sturdy branches but I don't think it'd hold full sized ornaments without sagging.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> They do...at 3x the price...


..ug, of course. I went out of town and checked back at the HomeGoods, again, to see if they had more, but they still had none left.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

At Home usually has black christmas tree galore. I kind of want one but we have no where to put it currently and we also have 4 rambunctious cats.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

grandma lise said:


> I like the Halloween characters on your tree booswife02: the witches, skeleton, cat, and werewolf. Did a local artist make those? They're fun!


Those are from ebay and weren't very expensive. Very good quality and she combined shipping for me. I'll find a link for you.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's the link grandma Lise
seller:deadtreehalloween8
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252507551500&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

booswife, your tree is adorable! And that tree topper is the cat's meow.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

lilibat said:


> At Home usually has black christmas tree galore. I kind of want one but we have no where to put it currently and we also have 4 rambunctious cats.



At Home (formerly Garden Ridge) has tons of color trees - I was just there last week and they had black trees in at least two sizes (table top and like 6 foot). They also had purple and orange and red and white... lots of variety.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Love seeing the trees! This is the year I'm going to get a tree and ornaments. I need another Halloween addiction, lol..


----------



## Artcurus (Aug 15, 2016)

I do one also, I'll post pics when I have it up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lilibat said:


> At Home usually has black christmas tree galore. I kind of want one but we have no where to put it currently and we also have 4 rambunctious cats.





Frankie's Girl said:


> At Home (formerly Garden Ridge) has tons of color trees - I was just there last week and they had black trees in at least two sizes (table top and like 6 foot). They also had purple and orange and red and white... lots of variety.


Yes, my tree I posted a pic of a couple pages back in this thread is one of the table top ones from At Home this year.  I liked the larger ones, but they were prelit and I prefer to use my own LED lights in the colors I choose.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh Booswife08, so many delightful choices! My uncle and aunt were civil engineers and artists. They weren't able to have children so every three years or so, they'd travel for up to a year between jobs. They'd sometime make and sell ornaments using blown egg shells, scraps of fabric, wire, etc. with beautifully hand painted facial features. You brought back a wonderful childhood memory for me. Thank you!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhhh that's awesome Grandma Lise! I love when that happens. Others stories trigger memories. Have you read any of the thread "your perfect October day"? I love that thread. Like I'm living through everyone's day


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the pot you are growing a brain in! That is perfect!



RCIAG said:


> My first from last year, mostly Hallmark's Halloween ornaments, Daryl Dixon up near the top & a few Big Head ornaments. It was originally a pink aluminum tree with white lights that I removed the lights from & then my husband spray painted it black. Since the black didn't cover everything it had a purple undertone to it & it looks great. It's got purple battery lights on it & a Halloween kitchen towel for the skirt.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> Ahhhh that's awesome Grandma Lise! I love when that happens. Others stories trigger memories. Have you read any of the thread "your perfect October day"? I love that thread. Like I'm living through everyone's day


Just finished reading the entire thread. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ours is one of those 3' black trees from Wal Mart. It's simple with only lights. We just love the glow it gives.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Here is mine with the lights on. Loving everyone's trees.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been way too lazy, and I haven't put mine up yet! I bought a full size black tree on clearance after Christmas a few years ago, and have never even taken it out of the box! I need to bring up my witch hat tree, too.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my God, I have to see the witch hat tree ! I love witch hats!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok guys my little one and I put the black and white tree up while watching abbot and Costello meet Frankenstein.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My little black and orange tree is from Walmart. It had white lights and I cut them off and put my own orange string lights on. The black and white one is from hobby lobby


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

booswife02 said:


> WitchyKitty you're tree is going to look fantastic! Halloween71 that real tree is perfection  I can't believe I never thought to use a real one!


my son who is 24 still tells everyone about the year we had a Halloween tree lol


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

booswife02, loving your black and white tree, the black and orange one 2 pages back too! I like the spider and web, also the glass? skull with top hat. Oh my, and the headless horseman! Thanks for showing the detail of you trees!

I pulled one black tree out of storage. On the lookout for my smaller one. Halloween ornaments unfortunately are not in one place. The hunt is on!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Silver spike- I am going to try and upload a video I took. I really love this tree compared to the improvements version because it doesn't have orange lights. I can put white on at Christmas for my Harry potter tree.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Vsalz said:


> Silver spike- I am going to try and upload a video I took. I really love this tree compared to the improvements version because it doesn't have orange lights. I can put white on at Christmas for my Harry potter tree.


Vasalz, I...need...that...tree! When you first mentioned it, I looked to see where our closest At Home is. Sadly, they aren't on the west coast. Found it online but it's beyond my budget, which is pretty much wiped out now. You get the award for coolest prop of the year. If I had that tree, I'm not sure I'd put anything on it. 

It reminds me of the shifting staircases in Harry Potter.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ohh how I love looking at everyone's Halloween trees. Here is my slim 6' tree that I have been putting up for several years. its one of my favorite parts of Halloween decorating.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I started a new thread about the At Home tree so people wouldn't miss it, and it simply vanished. Anyone had this happen before?

*nevermind, found it. Thread is over in the Prop section now, which I never read because I didn't realize such awesomeness existed!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got a bunch of Crazy Head ornaments for the 2 new trees I ordered that should be here this week!!





Also bought some more chenille ornaments, the Scat Cat Band, from this shop on Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/deadtreehalloween8/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=



Then I got these guys from Etsy too! 
Here's the link to the store: https://www.etsy.com/shop/oldworldprimitives?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

RCIAG, When you get your trees decorated, please post pics. I would love to see them.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ordered these two ornaments yesterday Headless Horseman and La Befana.......there are a few more in the shop I have my eye on


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

All these trees look so festive. I am thinking of getting a black 4 ft table top tree to start getting ornaments for. I began this year just getting a black and silver tree topper. My plan is to get at least one hand hand blown glass ornament a year. I put the cart before the horse, since I do not have a tree yet. I found one online I like that is black and looks like a full fir tree that I think looks nice but I have spent my budget for Halloween this year getting the howling coyote, the Beloved headstone from Grandin, having a stone carved at Wood loom, getting a 4 ft lit branch-y tree for Lil GHoulliette, a life-sized Sally, a Lock Stock and Barrel Cookie Jar and buying a squawking skeleton vulture from Big Lots.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Nox Eterna said:


> Ordered these two ornaments yesterday Headless Horseman and La Befana.......there are a few more in the shop I have my eye on
> View attachment 327025
> 
> 
> ...


Those are very nice. Where did you buy them? The only place around her that sells ornaments in JoAnnes.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ghouliet said:


> Those are very nice. Where did you buy them? The only place around her that sells ornaments in JoAnnes.


Dellamorte & Co. He has an Etsy shop ( Dellamorteco) and sells on EBay also (amrisbaby), more of a selection on Etsy. They are all hand made hand painted resin. He does amazing work


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow! I need to get a bigger tree!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! everone's trees are awesome! I really need to get my tree up!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got my chenille ornaments from the Ebay seller. They are super cute and seem like they'd be easy to make.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought a 4 foot tree from Walmart tonight. I thought 25.00 was a good price for it because it looked pretty full, at least online. This is the tree I bought. I get to pick up up this coming Friday. It will be a bit bare this year because all I have purchased for it has been a tree topper. After I get Lil Ghouliette's props done for her office maybe I can find some time to make some ornaments.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghouliet said:


> I bought a 4 foot tree from Walmart tonight. I thought 25.00 was a good price for it because it looked pretty full, at least online. This is the tree I bought. I get to pick up up this coming Friday. It will be a bit bare this year because all I have purchased for it has been a tree topper. After I get Lil Ghouliette's props done for her office maybe I can find some time to make some ornaments.
> View attachment 328705
> View attachment 328713


That tree has a very nice full shape. With a topper and something draped at the bottom it would look good with no ornaments. I would be tempted to get that tree if I didn't already have a 5ft and 2 3ft but my only black on is about a foot tall. I love decorating the trees because you can go with different themes, Spooky silly, elegant even character themed like NBC.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I found a pattern for a crocheted spider web garland that looks like it would not take too long. They made their's with yarn but I am going to try it with crochet cotton. But like I said earlier today I need to get work done on a section of fencing.

http://abso-knitting-lutely-nadia.blogspot.com/2015/05/crochet-spiderweb-garland.html


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ghouliet, I really like the yarn she used too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My new trees should be here tomorrow!!

Here is the style I got:









My Crazy Head ornaments may not work for these but they chenilles ones will.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Went to Target today and I saw two trees...one very tiny glitter covered one (ugh) and a pretty good sized weeping willow with orange lights on it. I loved it but not what I was looking for...the search continues...

I just need a sturdy black wired tree that's 12 inches (or under)....is that so much to ask?! I need to see about hitting up a craft store...maybe they might have something. But so far everyone's been posting the puffy branched ones...I want something that's just the bare wire...so it looks dead. Do they even make them...excluding glitter ones.

The closest one I've seen was that one earlier in this thread from Tuesday Morning...but the poster said it wouldn't hold large ornaments so...that's not sturdy...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

AstorReinhardt, is this what you are looking for?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Spook...735413?hash=item1eb875a075:g:eaMAAOSwzaJX3yxq


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Went to Target today and I saw two trees...one very tiny glitter covered one (ugh) and a pretty good sized weeping willow with orange lights on it. I loved it but not what I was looking for...the search continues...
> 
> I just need a sturdy black wired tree that's 12 inches (or under)....is that so much to ask?! I need to see about hitting up a craft store...maybe they might have something. But so far everyone's been posting the puffy branched ones...I want something that's just the bare wire...so it looks dead. Do they even make them...excluding glitter ones.
> 
> The closest one I've seen was that one earlier in this thread from Tuesday Morning...but the poster said it wouldn't hold large ornaments so...that's not sturdy...


It often takes a few years to find that perfect tree. Did for me and I own a forest now. 

Every year is different, but I've gotten almost all my black dead trees from Joann, Michaels, and Kohls. I don't know about Hobby Lobby. I only see trees I like every three years or so. My best suggestion is to begin checking each store when they put Halloween out. When the trees are nice they sell quickly. You may be too late this year, and they may be harder to find because they get moved around the store. Initially they're within aisles, but as they sell down they migrate to end caps. Also suggest scanning the top of all shelves too. Part of the fun of collecting is the hunt.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am making my first Halloween tree this year, so I don't have any pics of it all done up, yet. I picked up a black small table top tree from At Home, a set of mini LED purple and orange lights from Michael's (I rather wish I had grabbed all orange lights but, hopefully, the two color lights will look okay with my ornament colors) and a box of Vintage look Shiney Brite Halloween ornaments from HomeGoods, so far. I need to find or sew myself a mini tree skirt, but, for now, until I get one, I think I'll use some Halloween colored scarves to wrap around the base. I haven't decided what I want as a topper, yet, and I need some more ornaments, for sure. It's only a 2 foot tree, so it won't be able to hole many, lol. I'd like a few fancy ones to add, though.
> 
> Here are the pics of what I have for it, so far:
> 
> ...



I am in love with those ornaments!!! Wish I had a Home Goods close by


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> I am soo excited to finally have a Halloween Tree! I plan on making more ornaments for it next year. Haunted Mansion fans should find a couple HM related things here.


love it! so much fun!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ghouliet said:


> AstorReinhardt, is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Spook...735413?hash=item1eb875a075:g:eaMAAOSwzaJX3yxq
> 
> View attachment 330809


Wire yes, glitter no. And unless it would hold up when I put heavy ornaments on it...no. I can't really tell from the picture if it would hold heavy ornaments though...so who knows. But the glitter rules it out.



grandma lise said:


> It often takes a few years to find that perfect tree. Did for me and I own a forest now.
> 
> Every year is different, but I've gotten almost all my black dead trees from Joann, Michaels, and Kohls. I don't know about Hobby Lobby. I only see trees I like every three years or so. My best suggestion is to begin checking each store when they put Halloween out. When the trees are nice they sell quickly. You may be too late this year, and they may be harder to find because they get moved around the store. Initially they're within aisles, but as they sell down they migrate to end caps. Also suggest scanning the top of all shelves too. Part of the fun of collecting is the hunt.


The hunt isn't the fun part...means running around looking for stuff, taking to long and then finally coming at the end of a season and you have nothing lol...for me that's what it's been like getting some of this stuff. It's not fun and actually sucks the fun out of this holiday. I've said it before, but I can't get out of the house like normal people can...so hunting takes a very long time for me. And I get no pay off because like you said...I'm too late. I'm always too late because I don't get out but once a week. Maybe twice a week if I'm lucky.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

AstorReinhardt, I'll let you know if I find a tree that meets your criteria: 1) black dead tree 2) 1 foot tall 3) no glitter 4) holds heavy ornaments. I have one idea, but the tree will need to be altered.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> AstorReinhardt, I'll let you know if I find a tree that meets your criteria: 1) black dead tree 2) 1 foot tall 3) no glitter 4) holds heavy ornaments. I have one idea, but the tree will need to be altered.


Altered how? I'm not handy with tools or anything but if it can be done by hand I should be able to figure it out...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I got my first ever little Halloween tree up! I don't have a tree skirt, yet, so I just used an orange scarf wrapped around it...rather Charlie Brown tree style, lol. I have the mini Shiny Brite ornaments on it that I showed you guys earlier in the thread, some mini pumpkin ornaments and a mix of painted Halloween ornaments like pumpkins, cats, spiders, candy corn and witch hats (The cats and spiders are hard to see since they are black...these ornaments were leftover from a little light up tree I was given that didn't work...so i just threw them on this tree, for now, lol. I like the witch hats, so they may stay.) I didn't have a tree topper, yet, either, so I grabbed those silver and black bat clips from Dollar Tree, removed the clips, glued them back on the other direction and used one to clip to the top of my tree. It actually matches quite nicely. I clipped the second one to the scarf around the tree. Here are some pics:


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

WitchyKitty, I love your tree, and those bats are to die for! I recognize this year's Shiny Brite glass ornaments. Also, two look like miniature ornaments I saw at Kohl's tonight, a set of six or eight? Am I right? If I am, I almost bought them. Do you like them?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

This is for AstorReinhardt - (prices listed are retail, but most of the trees are 40% off right now; Kohl's tree was 50% off tonight; Target trees were not on sale)...

Jo-Ann $16.99 and $39.99: small tree is about a foot tall, glittered








Jo-Ann 24" LED Halloween Tree, $29.99, branches are black, not glittered








Michaels wire tree, $21.99; this is the tree I'd choose, it's about 22", stable due to its wide base, six branches can be moved and shaped and can hold heavier ornaments; almost bought it (until I remembered I already have too many trees); base is glittered, but less glitter on tree.








Michaels, tea light holder tree, $29.99, not sure, but with the right tool, it might be possible to cut away the tea light holder rings, I've never cut through a weld, don't know, but it's a cool tree and the branches hold weight well, glittered.






















Michaels, 22" tree with 2 bats, glittered








Michaels, 24" LED tree, $24.99, glittered








_to be continued in next post..._


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Kohl's 16" potted tree, $19.99, tree not glittered, but pot and orange berries are glittered








Target, 16" black tree from The Dollar Spot area, $5, won't hold weight of ornaments, glittered








Target, LED black tree, $15, branches can be moved and shaped, glittered; I liked this tree too.














Almost all of this year's trees are glittered, maybe next year...

And here's the Target Willow tree I'm so crazy about, wish I had $60...[sigh]


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AstorReinhardt, have you thought about getting some real tree branches & making your own? You can hot glue some together, wrap it all in floral tape, paint it black, etc. etc.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> WitchyKitty, I love your tree, and those bats are to die for! I recognize this year's Shiny Brite glass ornaments. Also, two look like miniature ornaments I saw at Kohl's tonight, a set of six or eight? Am I right? If I am, I almost bought them. Do you like them?


Well, I have the Shiny Brites from HomeGoods, the shiny, round pumpkins that came in a container with black and white round ones (I didn't use the black and white ones) from Target, and the remaining ornaments were off of an old, little LED wire tree that I was given, which ended up not working. I'm not sure where the tree and ornaments came from, originally. I wish I had known there were mini ornaments at Kohls, as I had been looking or some!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's last year's tree. I didn't put it up this year due to lack of space, but I enjoyed it in the past.
Now it will be enjoyed by my daughter in her house.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, I have the Shiny Brites from HomeGoods, the shiny, round pumpkins that came in a container with black and white round ones (I didn't use the black and white ones) from Target, and the remaining ornaments were off of an old, little LED wire tree that I was given, which ended up not working. I'm not sure where the tree and ornaments came from, originally. I wish I had known there were mini ornaments at Kohls, as I had been looking or some!


Oops, should have looked them up online last night! Here they are... http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-25...-together-halloween-ornaments-8-piece-set.jsp The two ornaments on your tree, the witch's hat and jack-o-lantern, reminded me of them. 

Loving everyone's trees!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> Oops, should have looked them up online last night! Here they are... http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-25...-together-halloween-ornaments-8-piece-set.jsp The two ornaments on your tree, the witch's hat and jack-o-lantern, reminded me of them.
> 
> Loving everyone's trees!


Those are adorable!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Altered how? I'm not handy with tools or anything but if it can be done by hand I should be able to figure it out...


Oops, just now seeing this. My idea is take the tea light holder tree from Michaels and use a tool to removed the tea light holder rings. But not sure how hard or easy this would be to do because you'd be cutting through a weld between the tree branch and metal ring. Probably not worth trying...but it is a cool tree, well, except for the glitter...


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> AstorReinhardt, have you thought about getting some real tree branches & making your own? You can hot glue some together, wrap it all in floral tape, paint it black, etc. etc.


I did this last year actually...but I didn't paint it. I just took some branches, cleaned them, hot glued them and stuck them into a can with floral foam as a base. It worked for about a day. Then the branches shifted some how overnight and messed it up...

I kept the branches but...I'm only going to reuse that if I can't find anything else...since they obviously didn't work right...for some weird reason! Maybe I need thicker branches...



grandma lise said:


> Oops, just now seeing this. My idea is take the tea light holder tree from Michaels and use a tool to removed the tea light holder rings. But not sure how hard or easy this would be to do because you'd be cutting through a weld between the tree branch and metal ring. Probably not worth trying...but it is a cool tree, well, except for the glitter...


Ah...yeah I don't see me doing that lol...oh well. The Michaels wire tree one that you picked out looks the best to me...I'll have to see it in person though to figure out if the glitter is...acceptable.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I did this last year actually...but I didn't paint it. I just took some branches, cleaned them, hot glued them and stuck them into a can with floral foam as a base. It worked for about a day. Then the branches shifted some how overnight and messed it up...
> 
> I kept the branches but...I'm only going to reuse that if I can't find anything else...since they obviously didn't work right...for some weird reason! Maybe I need thicker branches...


Try wrapping the branches with floral tape, it may hold them better. Go ahead & glue it back together & then get some green floral tape from Michaels or wherever & wrap the whole thing. You'll have to paint it black then but the tape will give it more stability. 

If you don't wanna paint stuff, you can get black floral tape online so maybe Michaels has it too, if not here's an Amazon link to it:
https://www.amazon.com/Yard-Black-Floral-Tape-Roll/dp/B006DZAWQ8

The other option could be a heavy gauge wire shaped how you want it.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Try wrapping the branches with floral tape, it may hold them better. Go ahead & glue it back together & then get some green floral tape from Michaels or wherever & wrap the whole thing. You'll have to paint it black then but the tape will give it more stability.
> 
> If you don't wanna paint stuff, you can get black floral tape online so maybe Michaels has it too, if not here's an Amazon link to it:
> https://www.amazon.com/Yard-Black-Floral-Tape-Roll/dp/B006DZAWQ8
> ...


I know this sounds crazy since I'm looking for wire trees that are black but...I don't want to paint the branches black lol...

See the original reason why I want a tree is because I'm going for a dead tree vibe...like something out of a post apocalyptic wasteland. Wire trees look great since they're bare and thus "dead" and made out of wire...so it sort of looks like someone could have made it...if they had a ton of wire and time.

My original idea was to build a tree from scrap metal my dad has out in the yard...using wire and such to hold it together...but I couldn't find anything small enough and I was running out of time (I needed to have the tree made for Christmas). So that's why I grabbed branches.

I think I might need to go hunting in the yard for sticks again...thicker ones...as for the floral tape...again not wanting to paint it...idk how to hide it...maybe wrap those parts in wire...

Black tape would work if I was going for the black look but...yeah. I'm only after black wire trees because I don't see any uncolored wire trees lol! I'll figure something out I guess...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope you find something that works for ya. It sucks when you have a vision & you know what you want but you just can't quite get there. Keep trying, you'll either find it or make it. Either way keep us posted!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt, have you thought about trying a Lemax Spooky Town tree? They have tons of different kinds in the collection, in different sizes that would all be under a foot tall...some light up, some are just plain unlit...

Here is one style, it comes in a couple sizes and there are several on Ebay right now:


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> AstorReinhardt, have you thought about trying a Lemax Spooky Town tree? They have tons of different kinds in the collection, in different sizes that would all be under a foot tall...some light up, some are just plain unlit...
> 
> Here is one style, it comes in a couple sizes and there are several on Ebay right now:
> 
> View attachment 335377


I just took a look...I like the one from the photo but the only one I can find that looks like it would be big enough/stable enough to hold the ornaments is the 12 inch one which is going for $50...bit out of my price range.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

How about going old-school? Every year, for the last 5 years, I have just gone out in the yard and picked up dead tree branches and put them in a really tall glass vase I have. I decorate with hanging skeletons, spiders, bats, a few tiny pumpkins and a single witch topper. It sits in the center of my kitchen island, serves as the centerpiece to my party buffet, then gets covered in gum drops for Harry potter christmas. This year I have my unbelievable Harry potteresque black tree, but my branch tree will still be up. To me. That is the kind of tree a real witch would have.:


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

It's perfect! I love the gum drops on it, it looks great!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the skinny black trees anywhere this year?? I think that's the kind I'd really like to have!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am still working on making more garland for my tree but with only a tree topper and three ghosts it looks so bare. I managed to squeeze the budget enough to get three hand blown ornaments to add to it this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloween_Queen said:


> Has anyone noticed the skinny black trees anywhere this year?? I think that's the kind I'd really like to have!


At Home has both the short table top one like mine, and a taller, skinnier tree. I have seen some at Hobby Lobby, too. Both are prelit, though, which is why I didn't get them, as i wanted my own colored lights. I have seen some people say they were ordering them online, though, but not sure from where. You could check American Sale, too, if you have one...I have seen black trees of different sizes there in the past, but not sure about this year. i would like to get the tall/skinny tree, too, at some point.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Vsalz said:


> How about going old-school? Every year, for the last 5 years, I have just gone out in the yard and picked up dead tree branches and put them in a really tall glass vase I have. I decorate with hanging skeletons, spiders, bats, a few tiny pumpkins and a single witch topper. It sits in the center of my kitchen island, serves as the centerpiece to my party buffet, then gets covered in gum drops for Harry potter christmas. This year I have my unbelievable Harry potteresque black tree, but my branch tree will still be up. To me. That is the kind of tree a real witch would have.


I tried that but it didn't work last year...maybe I need more branches or something...idk what went wrong but it did. Do you use hot glue or tape or anything to keep it together and holding it's shape? Or just shove it in a vase and that's it?


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I just shoved it in the vase. Fill the vase with enough to keep them from moving around. I also chose the limbs based on shape so they umbrella out like a real tree. The gum drops I just impale on the little twigs.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Everyone's trees are looking fantastic. 
Grandma Lise and Witchykitty here are the mini ornaments from Kohls. I got them last year on clearance for $2.25. They are cute and I normally don't like cute but the kids really like them so they are on the trees haha...my fav is the candy corn. They are glittery. 
Ghouliet your tree is going to be awesome. I love the spider web garland and your ornaments are gorgeous. Just keep collecting and don't forget to put on your reaper lists that you are collecting Christopher Radko Ornaments. I've always loved those.


----------



## drewguy (Feb 17, 2012)

Gotta pick up some river rocks to fill the urn I want to put it in but I'm so excited to finally display my shiny brite radko collection!!!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi all









My son and I decorated our first ever Halloween tree this evening. 
Sadly I'm very disappointed with the end result. It doesn't look anything like I envisioned








Maybe I've just seen too many perfectly decorated trees on here and Pinterest.

Do any of you have any tips on how I can make my tree look better? Maybe it's the placement of decorations that's all wrong or maybe I need to add more or less to the tree? 

Thanks everyone


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it's an adorable tree! 

The only idea I have is to add a short miniature light string of lime and purple. The batter operated ones work well for small trees. Most Halloween trees are black which really helps the colors pop, but I like your tree as it is.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> I think it's an adorable tree!
> 
> The only idea I have is to add a short miniature light string of lime and purple. The batter operated ones work well for small trees. Most Halloween trees are black which really helps the colors pop, but I like your tree as it is.


Thank you  
I will take your advice and add some lime and purple lights! 
Thanks


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kittykat85, I like your tree just as it is! It's so bright and festive! Lime and/or purple lights would make your specific decorations really pop, though, if you really felt your tree needed more "something". I got my shorter strand of lights at Michaels...they are LED and fit the small tabletop tree nicely and actually have a plug, not battery, which is hard to find in a shorter strand of lights. My strand is half purple half orange, they may have an all purple strand. Not sure if they have green. Though, you have orange on the tree, too, so the mixed orange and purple lights may work, too, if you can't find the green. (Since your tree is white, you could, also, look in the Christmas aisles for a green light strand that has white wires rather than green to hide the wires in the tree better...but really, I can't even see the wires in your pic, here, so that may not even be needed...just another option for finding lights, though!) Again, your tree is super cute with the lights you have!

I love how you have color coordinating pumpkins and such around the base of the tree, too!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG I was in love with with store.... till I realized they aren't in my state!! 

So sad now. The bug eye skeleton guys are my fave! and the trees! its so great. I hate them now!  




Frankie's Girl said:


> At Home (formerly Garden Ridge) has tons of color trees - I was just there last week and they had black trees in at least two sizes (table top and like 6 foot). They also had purple and orange and red and white... lots of variety.


----------



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

I thought I would share our Halloween/Christmas tree. So basically we put it up in September and it stays up until after December.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> I am still working on making more garland for my tree but with only a tree topper and three ghosts it looks so bare. I managed to squeeze the budget enough to get three hand blown ornaments to add to it this year.
> 
> View attachment 336193
> View attachment 336201
> ...


My unsolicited  advice to you, don't rush your ornament collection! One of the joys of setting up my Halloween tree every year is unpacking and rediscovering Halloween ornaments that I've made, was given, purchased, or picked up someplace memorable like a trip out of town. It's a nice way to reminisce about Halloweens over the years.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Kittykat85 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your tree is lovely as is! The white tree gives it a very modern festive "happy Halloween" vibe. 

If you were hoping for more of a classic look, I would suggest giving the tree itself a makeover. A couple of cans of spray paint should do the trick, to change the white tree to black (or any color you wish).


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> I am still working on making more garland for my tree but with only a tree topper and three ghosts it looks so bare. I managed to squeeze the budget enough to get three hand blown ornaments to add to it this year.
> 
> View attachment 336193


Ghouliet, don't ask me why, I'm weird like this...but your tree popped into my head the other night. I was thinking...have you thought about adding black spiders to your crocheted spider web garland?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> Everyone's trees are looking fantastic.
> Grandma Lise and Witchykitty here are the mini ornaments from Kohls. I got them last year on clearance for $2.25. They are cute and I normally don't like cute but the kids really like them so they are on the trees haha...my fav is the candy corn. They are glittery.
> Ghouliet your tree is going to be awesome. I love the spider web garland and your ornaments are gorgeous. Just keep collecting and don't forget to put on your reaper lists that you are collecting Christopher Radko Ornaments. I've always loved those.
> View attachment 336737
> ...


How did I miss your post? I need to slow down when I'm on the forum!

Thanks booswife02 for posting the pictures of the miniature ornaments from Kohls last year. 

I went back and bought two sets on sale for $6.99 each. Thought about a third set, but two sets are enough! 

There are a few that are similar, the skull and candy corn. The others are different this year: cat head, jack-o-lantern, wizard hat with moons and stars, purple glittered spider web, a nicely detailed bat, and an armless ghost. Love your ghost. These ghosts and jack-o-lanterms with pink cheeks this year are too cheery, or something... 

I think these will mix nicely with my Hallmark Halloween ornaments.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the At Home ( formerly Garden Ridge ) store. It's in dangerous proximity to work! I spend many one hour lunch breaks there, wondering up & down the isles. I think all the trees are pretty, love all the different colors, I don't even like candy corn, but the ornament is soooo cute!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Love all your trees!!!! 

KittyKat85 you're tree is awesome the way it is! Where did you buy those lime green spiders?


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I have the ones from Kohls on here from a few years back


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Spookybella977 said:


> Love all your trees!!!!
> 
> KittyKat85 you're tree is awesome the way it is! Where did you buy those lime green spiders?


You are all so nice, thank you for your comments! 

I did think about spray painting the tree black, but wasn't sure how well it would cover the white. Maybe next year I'll give it a go. 

The lime green spiders were from poundland, UK version of the dollartree  they had purple orange and lime green.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

My next door neighbor's tree cracked durning a storm. I asked her for a 10' branch. I am going to really make it spooky. I just brought it inside and started to put a few things around. I need Spanish moss and some crows and hanging votives. With some up lighting, I hopw it is dramatic. My son says I am bringing in termites...I hope not!!!!! Sorry sideways photo, don't know how to correct it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I allowed myself a visit to our upscale kitchen and home decor store yesterday. They also brought in dead trees and branches to decorate the store. I love the look panampia!

pondobaba, when I checked Ebay, it appears that Kohl has released three years of these miniature Halloween ornaments.


----------



## Jillian70 (Sep 19, 2016)

All the trees are so beautiful!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> I allowed myself a visit to our upscale kitchen and home decor store yesterday. They also brought in dead trees and branches to decorate the store. I love the look panampia!
> 
> pondobaba, when I checked Ebay, it appears that Kohl has released three years of these miniature Halloween ornaments.


Yes, I think I have the first set of them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just went to one Salvation Army & found a flat backed, half Christmas tree with some horrible decorations glued to it. I plan to pull or cut off the abominations on it, paint it & turn it into a Halloween tree.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's my first tree. I will probably create a better topper next year. I want to thank ghouliet and lil ghouliet for the magnificent tree skirt.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

im the goddess, love everything about your tree. WHERE did you get the lights that alternate between orange and purple. WANT!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> im the goddess, love everything about your tree. WHERE did you get the lights that alternate between orange and purple. WANT!


Grandma lise, thank you. I bought the lights this year at Lowes. They are LED and have three settings. Constant purple, constant orange, or alternating between orange and purple. I believe they are $14.99 per stand of 100 lights. I have five strands on the tree.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> At Home has both the short table top one like mine, and a taller, skinnier tree. I have seen some at Hobby Lobby, too. Both are prelit, though, which is why I didn't get them, as i wanted my own colored lights. I have seen some people say they were ordering them online, though, but not sure from where. You could check American Sale, too, if you have one...I have seen black trees of different sizes there in the past, but not sure about this year. i would like to get the tall/skinny tree, too, at some point.





Halloween_Queen said:


> Has anyone noticed the skinny black trees anywhere this year?? I think that's the kind I'd really like to have!



This is the one I bought. http://www.ebay.com/itm/222244925705


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

grandma lise said:


> Kohl's 16" potted tree, $19.99, tree not glittered, but pot and orange berries are glittered
> View attachment 332073
> 
> 
> ...


How tall is the one at Target? That willow is lovely. It would even look good in my cemetery.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ghouliet, by the time I took that picture my brain was tired. My best guesstimate is that the Target tree is 22". Not getting any more trees for now. I have too many, but I do love that willow.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Love everybody's trees! Here's ours:


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I really like those die cut trees. Almost bought one at Michaels this year. I'm thinking that ghost moves, perhaps?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

grandma lise said:


> im the goddess, love everything about your tree. WHERE did you get the lights that alternate between orange and purple. WANT!


I just bought a set of these at Target for $20. They have several settings, always orange, flashing orange, fading orange, fading orange to purple, flashing orange to purple, always purple, flashing purple & fading purple.

I got my trees up last nite, I'll post pics later.

I am also trying to decide if I wanna get a big black tree now or keep up the small trees, because if I keep buying JUST Hallmark Halloween ornaments & never buy any other ornament (which is just CRAZY TALK but just go with it for now), I'm going to run out of room & small trees. As it is now there's a couple of the ornaments from last year that are too big for the small trees so I'm putting them up elsewhere.

My problem with a big tree is, as I mentioned before, I don't really have room for one & I feel like it'll make my Christmas tree less special AND more work.

I might just get a larger table top one. My current one is 2' so I might just get a 3' or 4' one. We really don't use our DR table for actual dining so it won't get in the way.

Oh the Halloween lover's dilemma!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My tree ended up looking pretty good even though I do not have enough ornaments to decorate the back of the tree with ornaments. The tree is a mix of Christopher Radke ornaments and stained glass ornaments.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ghouliet, I think your tree came together quite nicely. I recognize that Christopher Radko glass bead garland. I bought a few strings in 2012. It's gorgeous. Loved it so much I collected a few more strings from Ebay.

Would love to see close-ups of those stained glass ornaments.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Goddess your trees are very nice. I really like the owls. I have a thing for owls.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Ghouliet your tree is very pretty. Have you got any close ups? That glass garland is really nice; I have never seen a strand like that before.

Marie


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The Garland is a Chrostopher Radko garland I bought off ebay. The stained glass ornaments were from Etsy.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> View attachment 387658
> View attachment 387666
> View attachment 387674
> View attachment 387682
> ...


Those ornaments are pretty nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love, love, love those stained glass ornaments!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

a little one.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just got a terrific Merry Reap from tzgirls123 that included two new Christopher Radko ornaments.














They were two I did not own. Since this is the first year I have had a Halloween Tree, I kept it up and am using it as my Christmas tree this year. What can I say, it makes me smile.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's my Halloween Tree!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

13mummy said:


> Here's my Halloween Tree!
> 
> View attachment 396914


Very nice tree , not only is it large and full you have lots of ornaments on it. It is beautiful.


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

it's so wicked i just adore it the pumpkins are so cute!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't have a full-on Halloween tree, but I am slowly adding Halloween ornaments to my collection. First year doing this (first time I have my own tree, as I've moved out of my parent's house), starting with $3 JOL ornaments from Target!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

HalloGeekHalfrican Those pumpkin ornaments are cute.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> HalloGeekHalfrican Those pumpkin ornaments are cute.


Thanks! There were two kinds: orange with a black face and black wit an orange face, 10 total. And about $3 if I remember correctly (from Target).


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

13mummy said:


> Here's my Halloween Tree!
> 
> View attachment 396914



Very pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I anyone is interested how I re-purposed my thin black Halloween tree to a Black, silver, crystal, and white Christmas tree, I'll be adding an album to my profile page.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got my new 4 1/2 footer from Treetopia up today! I've got more & better pics but here's one for a general idea.


----------

